# 10% Honeyville discount 1 week



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm not spamming, just sharing:
Greetings from Honeyville Farms:

SUMMARY: 10% OFF YOUR ENTIRE ORDER* from Wednesday, August 4, 2010 thru Tuesday, August 
10, 2010 at 6:00PM PST. Simply enter the coupon code SUMMER during checkout. This week 
we're introducing Wise Complete Meal Buckets, Freeze Dried Cheese, and Freeze Dried 
Mushrooms. Save on these and all of your favorites for a limited time. 

I just add some more powdered milk and eggs.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

One of the nice things about Honeyville is that the shipping is $4.49...no matter how big your order is!


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

yep. I got 150# of wheat that I bagged and put in buckets myself and shipping was only 4.49!! ( UPS guy thinks it's dogfood! thats too funny for me! LOL)
I just did an order from EE, so I don't know if we can afford one from Honeyville * sigh*


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

I just ordered some powdered milk. 25# for $50. It makes 37 gals so with the discount it about $1.25/gal. It's bulk, so I think 'll put some in mylar and keep a little out in mason jars to use now. I think it's cheaper than the costco link that someone posted, but costco doesn't give a total weight or gals. They only say 250 servings, but don't say how much is in a serving. I could guess 8 oz, but it's only a guess. 

Greetings from Honeyville Farms:

SUMMARY: 10% OFF YOUR ENTIRE ORDER* from Thursday, August 26, 2010 thru Tuesday, August 
31, 2010 at 6:00PM PST. Simply enter the coupon code HEATWAVE during checkout. This week 
we're introducing Freeze Dried Mozzarella Cheese, Tomato Powder, and an unbelievable 
clearance price on Dehydrated Potato Dices. Save on these and all of your favorites for 
a limited time.


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

Passing on the new sale code:
SUMMARY: HAPPY HOLIDAYS! 10% OFF YOUR ENTIRE ORDER* from Thursday, November 18, 2010 
thru Tuesday, November 23, 2010 at 6:00PM PST. Simply enter the coupon code GOBBLE 
during checkout. This week we're introducing our all new Gift Baskets, only available 
during the Holidays. Save on these and all of your favorites for a limited time.


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

New code:

reetings from Honeyville Farms:

SUMMARY: 10% OFF YOUR ENTIRE ORDER* from Thursday, February 3, 2011 thru Tuesday, 
February 8, 2011 at 6:00PM PST. Simply enter the coupon code ROSEBUD during checkout. 
Stock up and save on all of your favorites for a limited time.

DISCOUNT CODE: ROSEBUD

Powdered Dried Whole Eggs - Freeze Dried Fruit - Blanched Almond Flour - Freeze Dried Food


----------



## Rwings (Feb 1, 2011)

Thank You for sharing the promotion code. I just placed an order for hard red winter wheat and got 10% off on my order. 
:wave:


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

new code:

Coupon Code: SPRING11

SUMMARY: 10% Off all of our Almond Flours* from Thursday 3/10/2011 through Tuesday 
3/15/2011. Stock up and save on our Gluten Free Almond Flour. Simply enter coupon code: 
“SPRING11” during checkout. We’re also featuring our new Freeze Dried Scrambled Eggs 
and Freeze Dried Sausage Crumbles in the #10 can.


----------



## BizzyB (Dec 10, 2010)

I heart Honeyville.

Blue Corn.
Millet.

Awesome.


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

Coupon Code: HOPHOP11

SUMMARY: ONLY 3 DAYS TO GET 10% Off Your Entire Order* from Tuesday 4/19/2011 through 
Friday 4/22/2011.


----------

